

Impact of the US government shutdown - joewalnes
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_federal_government_shutdown_of_2013#Impact

======
mrottenkolber
Was this known to happen? Somehow I didn't see this coming at all and it
sounds greek.

